# Who has the baddest Entry-Level Bike?



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

No, for real. If you have an entry-level bike you've modded with new bits of bling and you feel it can hold it's own with the higher-priced offerings and builds, this is the thread to show it. We're talking sleds that have been up-graded with lightweight and/or stronger wheels, a real fork, a serious shock at the rear if full suspension, X9/XT(R) group or better, carbon cranks, bar, seat post and/or other this and that. Now, it can be considered it a real light-weight XC terror, a big travel downhill bomber, and it's much more reliable.

So, bring your blinged Hardrocks, Wahoos and Marlins, your Taluses, your Revels and Guardians. Proudly display your ready-to-send-it Recoils, your Airborne Hobgoblins and Takas. 

I'll go first.























Wait, I don't have one but I'd like to see those who have made a decent bike out of an entry-level build. Seriously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea for a thread Malibu, dont forget to put the Huffies and mongooses up too, its great seeing pride being taken in bikes, it doesnt matter how much they are worth, its all about how much fun and joy you get out of it.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

I am working on one. Need to replace the fork and rear shock and brakes. So far just bar, stem, grips, and pedals have been replaced. Thought about changing out drive train but not sure. Bike was a gift and frame feels nd looks solid. Pretty sure it is. Rebranded diomndback recoil.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

chef7734 said:


> I am working on one. Need to replace the fork and rear shock and brakes. So far just bar, stem, grips, and pedals have been replaced. Thought about changing out drive train but not sure.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I like that mate, great colour scheme, the mainly black with the sky blue, that works for me, i like the lil bits of Ano on there, like on the odi grips, nice work chef.:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've posted this on
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/post-your-$1000-2000-hardtail-685402-5.html

But wtf, it seems apropos.










Seatpost is stock. 

Since the photo, I've put 2.25" Schwalbe RoRo and RaRa on it. I've gained some weight in the last few years  and wanted to drop my tire pressure back to my 140 lb pressure, even though it's going to take me a while to get my body back there.

If nothing else, this bike is the warning that COO on entry-level hardtails goes crazy when one starts riding a lot of volume and competing. But now, it's very reliable, and it amuses me to show my cheap aluminum chainstays to people who are a couple years further along in their careers.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

I've since upgraded to a Niner EMD9 but here's my '10 Hardrock 29 a few months before I sold it last spring (with stock parts back on it).










Reba RL 100mm 
FSA Orbit XLII headset
Crank Bros Cobalt2 flat bar w/FSA stem
Odi Rogue Grips
Specialized Format 143mm saddle
Truvativ Stylo Race seatpost
Avid Speed Dial brake levers
Stock BB5 calipers
Alligator sawtooth rotors 160mm front/rear
X9 shifter
X9 Rear Derailleur
Shimano LX crank setup 32t 1x9 (K-edge keeper & Truvativ bash)
Sram 990 cassette 11-32
Sram 991 chain
Stans Flows w/ZTR hubs: Ignitor front/Crossmark rear mounted tubeless


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Larry_K said:


> I've since upgraded to a Niner EMD9 but here's my Hardrock a few months before I sold it last spring (with stock parts back on it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Probably going to get beat since I stopped upgrading to budget for a FS










2012 Marlin
Reba RL
WTB Valcon Team Saddle
Easton Havens
Avid BB7 203mm front 160mm rear
X9 front and rear derailleurs
Ergon grips
Saint platforms


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Airborne Zeppelin Elite
Fox Float 32 Fork
RS Ario Rl Shock
Roval Controle E5 wheelset
Race face stem









To Do list.. wider bars, dropper post


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Simpledesign said:


> Probably going to get beat since I stopped upgrading to budget for a FS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks great, love the colour of the green frame, looks the bomb.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Simpledesign: Nice Marlin build. So, do you take the Red Loop or Advanced line?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Advanced....first time on it. I stopped a few times to evaluate and the kept going back till I cleared almost everything. One spot was throwing me because it was just the right distance to stop momentum on my front wheel right before a drop.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

I posted mine on the DBack forum but I'll play. Built this from the frame up, found the frame with shock on ebay worked from there .Comes in at 27.5lbs and is a pretty good back up to my Teocali Super. Specs Below
2011 DiamondBack Recoil
Cane Creek 40 ZS Headset
2011 SR Suntour Epicon RLD (Remote Lock Out)
2009 Fox RP23 XV
Shimano XT FC-M780 Crankset with VP Components VP-001 pedals
Shimano XT FD-M770 front Derailleur
Truvativ Hussefelt Bar with THE G4 Thin grips
Truvativ Holzfeller 60mm Stem
SRAM XO shifters, Rear Derailleur, 9speed cassette, & chain
2011 Avid Elixir XX with 160mm Ashima Airotor rotors
ZTR Arch EX laced to Stan's hubs on Kenda UST Excavators
RaceFace Dues XC seat post with an SDG Bel Air Ti saddle


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra8d said:


> I posted mine on the DBack forum but I'll play. Built this from the frame up, found the frame with shock on ebay worked from there .Comes in at 27.5lbs and is a petty good back up to my Teocali Super. Specs Below
> 2011 DiamondBack Recoil
> Cane Creek 40 ZS Headset
> 2011 SR Suntour Epicon RLD (Remote Lock Out)
> ...


No dropper seat? Slacker.....:thumbsup:

I'd ride it!


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Simpledesign said:


> No dropper seat? Slacker.....:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd ride it!


I know right, like get your s*** together bro.......seriously sweet ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Hopefully someone will post up some Revel 1 29ers.. I just got one and would love to see what people are doing with them. 

I disagree with how people say, buy a starter bike and don't upgrade it. I prefer to buy one and upgrade to what I want, because it's exactly how I want it, and I'll have the joy of noticing the big improvements.

I've already bought BB7's, they're on the way. Going to take advantage of Suntours customer loyalty upgrade program and go with a dual air Raidon front fork, and I'll also be upgrading to Shimano XT rear derailer and XT rapid fire shifters. Can't wait  I'll be sure to post up pics.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You'll be disappointed in the rear derailleur. Just run yours into the ground. Although I guess since you're switching over from SRAM, you don't get a choice.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You'll be disappointed in the rear derailleur. Just run yours into the ground. Although I guess since you're switching over from SRAM, you don't get a choice.


If you're replying to me, I'm not sure what you're saying.

That I'll be disappointed in the XT's?


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Does mine count as "entry level"? I picked up a used S-Works frame (snagged it for super cheap!!) and built it from the ground up, including mods to the frame etc. Parts are a mix of new and "gently used" components, mostly SRAM XX, X.0 and X.9, depending on what deals I found at the time.

More pics
http://forums.mtbr.com/members/shibiwan/albums/2007-s-works-stumpjumper-fsr-carbon/



















-S


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> Does mine count as "entry level"? I picked up a used S-Works frame (snagged it for super cheap!!) and built it from the ground up, including mods to the frame etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sexy bike.


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

Air

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool bikes! 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Shib, sorry. Nice bike but IMO, anything with S-Works on the frame should never appear in a thread about entry-level, even if it is 6-7 years old and aquired with a song.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Just ordered some parts for mine. Hopefully it will bring it up.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> Shib, sorry. Nice bike but IMO, anything with S-Works on the frame should never appear in a thread about entry-level, even if it is 6-7 years old and aquired with a song.


Awww... I am teh failz.

-S


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Is that S-Works the right size for you? Seems like a ton of rise between the bars and stem along with a lot of exposed seatpost. 

I've never understood putting a ton of money into a low end bike unless it's a hardtail and you're happy with the geometry. But then again I've got a 29er with full XT/X9 hardware hanging off a $60 Access frame from Performance . . . 

Low end bikes make great singlespeeds when you spend the money on a new bike.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Is that S-Works the right size for you? Seems like a ton of rise between the bars and stem along with a lot of exposed seatpost.


That's the way I roll yo. My typical bike setups are usually L frames with a lot of rise on the stem/handlebar.

The SJ a 19" frame but I'm 5'5" and love the fit even if it's supposed to be "too big" for me. The seatpost you see is just the dropper post (RS reverb) at its highest setting (I usually cruise about an inch and a half lower and can't deal with being bent over too much or my carpal tunnel symptoms will flare up).

-S


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> If you're replying to me, I'm not sure what you're saying.
> 
> That I'll be disappointed in the XT's?


I sorta switched thoughts midway through. Usually people stay in-brand when they decide to throw money at their drivetrains.

The owner of the first shop I rode for put it best: When new, Shimano rear derailleurs pretty much all shift the same. It's how they wear that varies by component level. For myself, I've been happy enough to stick with a plain Deore rear derailleur. I seem to break them faster than I wear them out. I don't fall a lot, but they do stick out, and I killed one by falling on it in 2009 or 2010, and sometimes bad stuff happens to a drivetrain - last year, I pulled one around my cassette and it got a little bit too "post-modern" to do anything anymore. The jockey wheels were getting pretty worn, but I still broke it before wearing it out.

Since you're coming from SRAM, you're likely to notice a much smoother shifting feel. Whether you like that or not, actually, is pretty subjective - a lot of people feel like Shimano shifting is less positive. While I prefer it, I'm not going to go around telling people that they're wrong in what feeling they prefer. 

As far as shifters are concerned, I think that there's a more significant difference from low end to high end. Shorter throws with less lever effort. I appreciate that.

For disclosure, my shifters are LX and my crank and front derailleur are SLX. But I think Shimano hits peak value at Deore. At that point, they've nailed function, and the more expensive groups are mostly just lighter, usually not by much, and prettier. Sometimes less functional though.

Since the Shadow Plus clutch is available only at SLX and up, I could see making that step up. But bear in mind that this is still something that sticks out off the side of something you ride fast between rocks and stumps and now and then fall down on.

Some self-contradiction in there, I realize. But like I said - I switched thoughts midway through, when I realized that you're switching brands too, not just making one of the incremental upgrades that people on this site love so much. And, I don't know that I'd buy an XT rear derailleur as long as my budget still had me buying $500 bikes - just not that good a value, IMO.


----------



## lauradogin (Jan 10, 2013)

me too,I like that mate, great colour scheme, the mainly black with the sky blue, that works for me,


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought a 2005 GT Aggressor frame (whole bike MSRP $289.99) and built it up over time from this:










To this:










In no way was it cost-effective. But, I learned _a lot_ and she's all mine.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Cobra8d said:


> I posted mine on the DBack forum but I'll play. Built this from the frame up, found the frame with shock on ebay worked from there .Comes in at 27.5lbs and is a pretty good back up to my Teocali Super. Specs Below
> 2011 DiamondBack Recoil
> Cane Creek 40 ZS Headset
> 2011 SR Suntour Epicon RLD (Remote Lock Out)
> ...


Looks good mate, nice work.
On the topic of those THE grips, i bought a pair the same, and without a doubt they are the worst grips ive ever had the unfortunate pleasure of using.
Terrible hard compound rubber, thin as, shocking grip on the underside, as soon as your sweaty your hand slips straight off, maybe the most useless product ive ever bought for a mtb, so bad i threw them in the bin after one days ride :madmax:and went back to the trusty odi rogues....
But nice work on the bike, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I sorta switched thoughts midway through. Usually people stay in-brand when they decide to throw money at their drivetrains.
> 
> The owner of the first shop I rode for put it best: When new, Shimano rear derailleurs pretty much all shift the same. It's how they wear that varies by component level. For myself, I've been happy enough to stick with a plain Deore rear derailleur. I seem to break them faster than I wear them out. I don't fall a lot, but they do stick out, and I killed one by falling on it in 2009 or 2010, and sometimes bad stuff happens to a drivetrain - last year, I pulled one around my cassette and it got a little bit too "post-modern" to do anything anymore. The jockey wheels were getting pretty worn, but I still broke it before wearing it out.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all of your input thanks! Although I'm having a hard time following your point.

In response to your very last statement; I'm getting married November of this year and paying all out of pocket, all $12k of it. So, it was either buy a lower end but "good" bike, or wait until the latter part of next year, but I want to ride now. So, that's where my Revel 29er comes in. Gets me out on the trails for some semi aggressive biking.

Another note; I love upgrading things. I've played competition paintball for 15 years and have always had the best - Lux's and Ego's and whatnot, and ALWAYS upgrade them. These are markers that professionals buy and win tournaments with bone stock.

Point is, I like to upgrade and I like to feel the difference.

Late next year though, Trance X all the way and my Revel will become a single speed jumper.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

'Pill, nice work on the Aggressor. That's what I'm talkin' about. Fork upgrades that cost as much as the whole OEM build.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> I disagree with how people say, buy a starter bike and don't upgrade it. I prefer to buy one and upgrade to what I want, because it's exactly how I want it, and I'll have the joy of noticing the big improvements.


I feel the same way. When I got into MTB I picked up a bike that fitted my budget at the time. I wanted to get a Mamba, but they didn't have any in stock. I could have waited a couple months and bought a significantly better bike, but it has been fun upgrading and noticing the incremental improvements along the way. Plus I have learned a TON throughout the process. When all is said and done, It'll cost me a little more, but it will be the exact bike I want.

That being said, here is My Cobia.























































CK/Arch Wheelset
X9 Crankset
X9 RD
Hayes Prime Expert Brakes
Manitou Tower Pro 120mm 15QR
Easton EC70 Bars
ODI Grips
Windcutter 180mm rotors
Shimano XT pedals

I'll be converting to a 1x10 setup next.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Late next year though, Trance X all the way and my Revel will become a single speed jumper.


Please tell me you're going to buy the Trance as a frame and cannibalize your Revel to build it.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Please tell me you're going to buy the Trance as a frame and cannibalize your Revel to build it.


Do you think that would be a better option?

I'm wanting to convert the revel to single speed, so I don't really want to kill it.

You don't like the Trance X?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I came back to play!!

Here's my Giant as it sits now -










Paid $480 for the bike, a 2013 Giant Revel 1 29er
It's been converted to 1x9 from 3x8

SRSuntour Raidon X1 LO-R air fork. - $175 (SRSuntour upgrade program)
RaceFace Evolve crankset and XTR BB - $30
Race Face Evolve stem and bar - $30
Race Face bashguard - $10
Black Label BMX platform pedals - $14
SLX Cassette, chain, shadow derailluer (medium cage) and Deore shifter - $180
ESI Chunky foam grips (these things are awesome) - $20
Avid BB7 and Avid Speed Dial 7 levers - $70

Total cost - $1009

I bought a lot of used parts, new-old stock and searched everywhere for the lowest price when buying everything.

This is my first mountain bike, and if I could go back and do it again, I'd have waited and bought a little more high end. That said, I've very very happy with how it sits now. Nothing Giant has in the $1000 range has comparable components (not sure with other manufacturers), so I think I did pretty well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My earlier comment was in response to your bolting a whole bunch of parts, some of them not really appropriate for a DJ bike, to a bike you're already talking about retiring.

But, life is funny. Ride it in good health.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> My earlier comment was in response to your bolting a whole bunch of parts, some of them not really appropriate for a DJ bike, to a bike you're already talking about retiring.
> 
> But, life is funny. Ride it in good health.


I've since changed plans. Most of these upgraded parts are eventually going to go on a Niner frame, and all the stock parts will go back on the Revel, and it will either become a Buddy Bike or I'll just sell it for a couple hundred dollars.

I also don't feel such a need to upgrade to a new bike now, as it is MUCH better than it was. I may run it for a few years now as it is.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not finished yet


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 13, 2013)

I think this is pretty bad.

View attachment 771853


2012 Giant Yukon FX
- Marzocchi 44rlo 
- Maxxis High Roller tires


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

i'll play. My 1991 Specialized Hardrock GSX



















I got this bike in 2011. It was in mint original condition. Kept it like that for awhile and never rode it, so I decided to built it up as a fixed gear mountain bike. The only stock parts left are the frame, fork, headset, seatpost and front wheel. I built up a rear disc wheel to run a stamped cog bolted to the disc mount so it's a fixed gear/single speed rear wheel. I originally built it up with drop bars, but wasn't a huge fan of those. So far I've got about $60 in it and it's a blast to ride.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> i'll play. My 1991 Specialized Hardrock GSX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome.

Old School... Love it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, I'll play - 2010 Kona Unit on eBay for $480.









Was never ridden, or registered - got the warranty, then sold OEM wheelset for $150 = $330
Wheels: polished Flows, built on Hope's, DT comp's, Storm SL rotors.
Drivetrain: e.13 175mm SS cranks with 33t Salsa ring Surly 18t cog & cb's Candy.
Fork: Vassago ODIS rigid steel segmented 
Controls: stem & s/p - Thomson silver, setback, bars: Salsa bend 2 / 17, Avid SD 7's.
Red Bling: Woodman H/S, Salsa clamp, DT nips. 
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM
Rubber: Ardent 2.4 (f), Saguaro 2.2 (r), tubeless.

Some may say lipstick on a pig, yet it gets ridden far more than my geared dualie.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

_W, nice Unit build.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Simpledesign said:


> No dropper seat? Slacker.....:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd ride it!


Got off my slacker butt, and picked a dropper. A used Joplin off eBay for 80 bucks, also replaced the elixir XX brakes with a set CRs after breaking one the levers in a fall. Tires are now Conti Speed Kings


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cbd5600 said:


> That being said, here is My Cobia.


Wow, you've done about everything I imagine doing to mine someday, and then some!

As if I haven't posted this pic from last year about 3 times already:








Odi Ruffian lock-ons, Shimano Saint pedals, and the top and bottom headset spacers replaced with CF ones(which I think looks great).
LizardSkins chainstay protector then a Bionicon chain guide, because it kept dropping the chain, and just last week a pair of Nobby Nics.

Not so new looking any more...


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*I don't know about baddest, but maybe an honorable mention...*

I got back on a bike for the first time in 50+ years this past July. On Sept 20th, I was seriously spanked by a d*ck-head in a car...after which he rolled down his window, put down his cell phone & proceeded to tell me "yer bout a dumb SOB...". He then proceeded to leave the scene and me in a balled-up bloody mess...and no, cops never got him.:madman:

Enough of that, but I decided, at that time, I would distance myself as much as possible from traffic and bumpers. I traded my two month old Raleigh city bike back to my LBS for a 22" 2014 Marin Nail Trail 29er. The bike is really a fairly good package as it comes from Marin, but I made several mods soon after I got it home.

I won't bore you with all the stock Marin spec, but here's the Cliffs-note version...

* Decent mix of XT(XT Shadow Plus RD), SLX & Deore
* Reba RL with 15X100 Maxle
* Shimano M615 brakes with centerlock hubs - 6" & 7"
* Alex SX44 rims with DT Champion spokes

After I got-it-home poop...

* WTB Nano 2.1 tires - really good XC tire!
* Stan's All Mountain tubeless conversion
* Shimano Saint MX80 pedals 
* WTB Laser V Team saddle - titanium rails
* Ritchey Pro Rizer bar - 670mm
* Jagwire Mountain Pro hose and cable

Really like the bike...ordered it without ever putting hands on one, but bike seems to do everything really well, and in my opinion the quality appears, at this point, to justify the price. Your LBS can sure be a deal-breaker, and mine is border-line flawless!:thumbsup:

Below are a couple pictures...maybe more than a "couple":nono:

If too many attachments, somebody slap my pee-pee


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

@ time229er: nice Nail Trail. Original spec is on the upper end of beginner and the Nanos don't work in the PNWet but I like it.

Seriously, back on a bike after 50 years?


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Glide the Clyde said:


> @ time229er: nice Nail Trail. Original spec is on the upper end of beginner and the Nanos don't work in the PNWet but I like it.
> 
> Seriously, back on a bike after 50 years?


yeah, 50+ years...cardiologist suggested to help circulation in legs. I've had four blood clots in my lungs since 2010 (a pulmonary embolism). I'm in pretty good shape and not overweight, but do alot of driving. The sedentary ditty...not understanding the "PNWet" observation, and thanks for the compliment.

this is an edit...maybe PNWet is Pacific North West? If so, I would concur. The Nano's do a good job on hard pack and paved trails, but wet is a Nano no-no! :nono:


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

Heres mine..far from bad ass but an entry level bike that im loving!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Love the look of the Felt. Your bar can go a bit lower though.


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> Love the look of the Felt. Your bar can go a bit lower though.


Im actually thinking of putting a slam tgat stem on it


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I think we need to define "entry level." Although I do like a world where "entry level" means Felt, XT and dropper post.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice Felt, the upgrades like the dropper seat post and crank are what this thread is all about, making an entry level bike bad ass.

That being said, I was browsing the E-BAY and came across the latest upgrade to my 2011 Diamondback Recoil( a $640 bike, I only bought the frame with Fox RP23 for less). I bought a 2012 SR Suntour Axon RL RC Carbon Werx fork with 15mm Ti Axle to replace the Epicon, couldn't resist the price at $280, normally retails from $800 to $1000 new. I also had to buy some 15mm adapters for the ZTR Arch to fit it. With this update its down to 27lbs after going over 28lb with the dropper. Full specs below
2011 DiamondBack Recoil
2012 SR Suntour Axon RL RC Carbon Werx
2009 Fox RP23 XV
Shimano XT FC-M780 Crankset with VP Components VP-001 pedals
Shimano XT FD-M770 front Derailleur
Truvativ Hussefelt Bar
Truvativ Holzfeller Stem
SRAM XO shifters, Rear Derailleur, 9speed cassette, & chain
Avid Elixir CR SLs with 160mm Ashima Airotor rotors
ZTR Arch EX laced to Stan's hubs on Continental Speed King Supersonics
CrankBrothers Joplin 3 seat post with an SDG Bel Air Ti saddle


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Cobra, poolside pics of a nicely equipped and light Recoil. I'm surprised he doesn't have a drink in his hands.

Oh, nice Felt up there. Yes, is a bit bad ass.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I think we need to define "entry level."


What I was kinda hoping for this thread are bikes that may have started out entry level, $400-$700 msrp for hard tails and $500-$1500 for full suspension, and the owners have blinged them up with components normally seen on higher priced versions. So far, most have been dead on.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool thread!


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

*My old Tass*









Might not be bad assed, but I'm proud of it. Traded a guitar for it a month ago. Planning on upgrading the fork this coming spring.


----------



## CyFever (Feb 18, 2013)

My Access Stealth carbon 29er. $999 at Performance.

Upgrades:
Lizardskin lock-ons
Ritchey carbon 1-bolt seatpost
Ritchey WCS 260 stem
Ritchey Superlogic 2x bar
X5 3x9 -> X9 1x10
BBG bashguard
RS Reba RL fork
Stans Arch EX rims / Hope Evo2 hubs
Schwalbe Racing Ralph (tubeless)
Sette Italia SL seat
Red anodized bits

Upgrade cost: about $2k. A little over 24 lbs. Totally love it.

Click for larger image.


----------

